# Forum Learning Russian Language Getting Started with Russian MR.com Lesson Questions  Question about the Russian alphabet lesson masterrussian.com/blalphabet.shtml

## Unregistered

How can i type in a russian word on my english typewriter? I don't have the same symbols?

----------


## Ramil

There are only a few Russian symbols that are representable using the standard typewriter with Latin letters so I doubt you can adapt a typewriter for Russian alphabet. I can't even remember when I last have seen a typewriter. You can add Cyrillic support to your operating system though.

----------

